# NZXT Phantom Enthusiast



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 22, 2013)

No real modding for this rig...just a nice case with a few personal additions this time around.

I've been looking for a permanent home for my 980X/Classified and when I saw this case by NZXT I knew it was the one. Never had a white case before and I'm really liking the clean crisp look.

This combo is currently my gamer, but could become my daily if the Qosmio laptop ever gives out. I can think of nothing I am likely to ever do that would warrant a upgrade with the exception of video cards. Finally going to make the move over to ssd this time with hdd for storage purposes. Right now I'm swapping out all the case fans to red led's...will have a nice soft red glow showing through all the screenage.



























Don't want to deal with maintaining a water loop so I'm going with a Phanteks cooler.
















Swapping out fans...


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 22, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> No real modding for this rig...just a nice case with a few personal additions this time around.



nice case and nice cooler too
if you dont plan to mod it you may try to install it as clean as possible


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 22, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> nice case and nice cooler too
> if you dont plan to mod it you may try to install it as clean as possible



Yeah, I plan on taking my time with cable routing. I'll be using a Antec 1200w Quattro psu that has those fugly inline capacitors on the pcie leads...makes it a little less clean looking, but this one will have no window so I suppose it makes little difference. Will be using most of the components from my current rig spec's.


----------



## XNine (Feb 27, 2013)

No modding?  I R sad


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks pretty smexy IMO


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 27, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 27, 2013)

XNine said:


> No modding?  I R sad



I'm with you on that.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 27, 2013)

XNine said:


> No modding?  I R sad





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'm with you on that.




Well, I did have to do a little grinding/hole elongation to route some of the power cables of this Antec that have those big a$$ capacitors inline. 

I finally got it all together today and running...sort of anyway. Just before breaking down the older rig to swap out parts I was folding with it and it began to crash Windows every now and then for no apparent reason. After making the changeover and a fresh Win 7 install it now bluescreens at the drop of a hat. Drives and memory were changed...hoping it is not the mb going south.

Installing the Phanteks cooler proved to be troublesome with the Classified mb...too many obstructions. I must have swapped around fans top, rear and on the cooler itself a dozen times and this configuration is the only way it is going to semi-fit... time will tell if I need to do it differently.


























These are just idle temps...I'll have to get my problem sorted before giving the cooler a real test. Curious to see how it performs.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 27, 2013)

Problem solved...it is these junky Zotac 560 Ti video cards causing the grief. Replaced them with a trusty 5850 and all is sweet now. I need to figure out how to update the firmware on the new ssd.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2013)

I like the 120mm fan facing the GPU's


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 27, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I like the 120mm fan facing the GPU's



Yeah, I found those magnetic brackets on FrozenCpu's site. Not sure what I will do on the video card front yet...probably end up pulling the GTX 460's back out of the 775 rig.


----------



## XNine (Feb 27, 2013)

I loved my 5850 card.  One of the best cards I ever owned.  Next gen I may be moving to Nvidia for the first time in 5 years.  Easier to get waterblocks for the cards.  AMD has too many Rebrand PCBs that don't get blocks.  

Now... on with the show!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a quick OC with zero tweaking shows the Phanteks cooler is doing it's part...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 28, 2013)

Aw, ratspit...the cpu cooler may be bearing too hard against the NB heatsink and causing it to lose some contact. The NB temps are way too high...guess I get to take it apart to see whats what.


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 28, 2013)

nice & clean 

any further mods planed ?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 28, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> nice & clean
> 
> any further mods planed ?



Going to do some minor surgery to the NB heatsink for clearance and possibly add a miniature fan...other than that none in the works.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 1, 2013)

Whew!  All is well in the world and NB temps back under control.


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 1, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Whew!  All is well in the world and NB temps back under control.
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/NZXT Phantom Enthusiast/NBtemps002_zps8aa49cd8.jpg
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/NZXT Phantom Enthusiast/NBfixed_zps1f772341.jpg



how u fixed the temp / NB problem ?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 1, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> how u fixed the temp / NB problem ?



I think the cpu cooler was bearing against the NB heatsink and causing loss of contact. I took it apart, re-timmed and changed the orientation of the cpu cooler. Not really satisfied with it, but it is all I can do at the moment.


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 1, 2013)

that nb cooler is too huge


----------



## d1nky (Mar 1, 2013)

my next build is definitely white..........soooo good looking!!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 1, 2013)

This is what the NB looks like taken apart...


----------

